# Plasti-Dip silencer and other Mods.. Put your mod tips here.



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Plasti-dip is a rubber compound commonly used for coating tools against corrosion. It is available from local hardware stores for around $7 for a large can.. It comes in a wide range of colors and presents a glossy durable coating.

After looking at the silencer kits that contain gaskets for fans and power supplies and cost around $14 last week, I got an idea and headed off to Lowes and picked up a can of pasti-dip. I dipped the corners of the fans where they mount onto the case into the plasti-dip. I also removed the PS fan treated it, and cut the grill away, then dipped the back plate of the PS. I used about 4 coats.. After reassembly, I noticed about a 20% reduction in sound. 

This weekend I plan on getting a paint tray, dismantleing my logitec optical elite desktop suite, and dipping the keyboard and mouse covers.. I may also take some of my cables, round them, and dip them.. I've considered dipping the top of my PC case as well. This is because I commonly use the top of my case as a table, and recently a TV fell off my collection shelf and put a dent in the top. 

Plastidip is incredibly usefull. You can get a small squeeze bottle to apply the plastidip if you don't like dipping. You can also purchase plastidip in spray cans, although I would highly recommend the dip cans over the spray..


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Got.... you have some good ideas there.

I haven't used that stuff in years but when I did it was mainly to dip small tool handles in it. IE: screw drivers , Xacto blade handles , hobby tweezers,
scribes etc. It stops them from spurting out of your fingers.  

You have rekindled my interest in it. :up:


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Along those lines, I have been thinking about buying a bunch of tiny O-rings and remounting my case fans with the O-rings between the fan and the case. May try using them between the PS and case, too.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

All good thoughts here. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Plasti-Dip is also useful for coating the inside of your case (being careful not to cover ventilation holes). This reduces fan noise dramatically!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Would not the coating the inside of your case also hold the heat in the case longer?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Good point, Harry...but if there's adequate ventilation, there should be no problem.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I was thinking that would be true brushmaster1.


----------

